# Help for the new guy...HD related.



## jepjep (Dec 23, 2003)

Hello all. 

Well, I want to enter the HD world with Dish Networks new offer on it's HD 811 receiver. I have the HDTV and I finally want to see the picture quality that my TV has. My question is this...How do you get HD through ABC, CBS, NBC, or FOX? For example: Monday night football is "broadcast in HD". So, if I now have the HD receiver and subscribe to my locals, does that mean I automatically get whatever show is broadcast in HD from those locals...(Monday night football)? OR... Do you only get HD locals if your locals are broadcast in HD? What I mean is...I live in NorthWest Arkansas. My locals are going to be given to me from Ft. Smith Arkansas. I'm sure in New York and LA that ABC is broadcasting it's HD shows in HD, but is Ft. Smith Arkansas even able to broadcast ABC HD shows in HD???
OR...do you only get local HD shows through an antenna??? So, to get Monday Night football in HD or CSI in HD or whatever else ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox offer in HD I can only get it through an Antenna?

I guess it comes down to this...If I get Dish and subscribe to their HD pak is that the only HD I'm going to get?

Sorry for any confusion. Thanks for any and all help.
Jack


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, HD Locals come through an antenna. Your local broadcasters may or may not broadcast in HD. You do not have to subscribe to local channels through DISH to get HD Locals via an antenna. If you do subscribe to DISH's locals, you get standard def. locals over the satellite, as well as HD Locals via an antenna, if you have one hooked up.

UPDATE: I did a little research, it does look like the ABC channel KHOG broadcasts HD signals. So you can pick these up with an antenna.


----------



## jepjep (Dec 23, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> Yes, HD Locals come through an antenna. Your local broadcasters may or may not broadcast in HD. You do not have to subscribe to local channels through DISH to get HD Locals via an antenna.
> 
> What kind of antenna are we talking about here? Not the Turk antenna I've heard so many bad things about I hope? Also, does the antenna somehow connect to the HD receiver from Dish?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/hdtv/hdtv_prog/index.shtml

This is it for Dish HD programming. Plus whatever Digital locals you can get from a off air antenna. You can get a few powered HDTV antenna's from Circuit City, Best Buy Comp USA. I got one for $45. and I get all the ones that I want. Mostly FOX for the football games.

:shrug:


----------



## jepjep (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/hdtv/hdtv_prog/index.shtml[/URL]

This is it for Dish HD programming.

Is every program from that link broadcast in HD? All the ESPN games on ESPN HD are in HD?

Plus whatever Digital locals you can get from a off air antenna. You can get a few powered HDTV antenna's from Circuit City, Best Buy Comp USA. I got one for $45. and I get all the ones that I want. Mostly FOX for the football games.

How can I find out if my CBS, ABC, NBC, and Fox are broadcasting anything in HD? And did you install this powered HDTV antenna yourself or did you have the Dish network installation guy do it for you? I think that kind of work would be out of my league.

Thanks again.


----------



## ddelmonte (Dec 20, 2003)

You should know too that while the locals broadcast in HD, only some programming is in 16:9. most HD programming (at least here in DC) is in 4:3 format.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tool408 said:


> ...You can get a few powered HDTV antennas from Circuit City, Best Buy Comp USA...


There is no such thing as an "HDTV" antenna, just as there is no "color" antenna. Select your antenna based on the channels you wish to receive and the distance you are from xmitters.

Go to www.antennaweb.org for antenna selection recommendations.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Make sure you check a local retailer and ask to see an antenna selection map for your area. All antennas are color coded--these colors coincide with your reception area. Generally, if you can pick up the analog feed, you should also pick up the digital feed (unless the channel is extremely underpowered)


----------



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

jepjep said:


> Mike Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, HD Locals come through an antenna. Your local broadcasters may or may not broadcast in HD. You do not have to subscribe to local channels through DISH to get HD Locals via an antenna.
> ...


----------



## jepjep (Dec 23, 2003)

Skip Towne said:


> I am a Directv installer in NW Arkansas and I know a little about OTA antennae. Terk "halo type" units are only good within a few miles of the transmitter. If your wife objects to an outside OTA antenna, you can mount it in the attic if you have one. Again, PQ will depend upon the distance to the transmitter. You may email me for further info.


Skip,
I would love to get in touch with you and learn as much as there is to learn about this Satellite/OTA reception stuff. I do have an attic above my house ranging from 2 feet above the ceiling to as much as 10 feet above the ceiling. So, if the antenna could go in there I'm sure my wife wouldn't have a problem with that.

Also, someone responded to this same post saying that the HD channels are broadcast in 4:3 ratio!!! That sucks. I thought the whole thing about HD was for higher definition in a movie style format = 16:9. Now I'm thinking that even HD may have to wait until they change the format because were already getting cable broadcast in 4:3 and my wife has a problem with that too. If I tell her we spent all this money for this great widescreen TV so when HD comes out we'll be sitting pretty, and then I tell her that HD will be in the stretched format she'll be pissed.

Skip talk to me pal. Somehow get me your email. If you want mine, then just tell me.

Jack


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Here in Atlanta, I have never seen HD in 4x3. I do see a lot of SD in 4x3. I would add the the SD from OTA is much sharper than the same locals being broadcast by E*


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

jepjep said:


> Skip,
> 
> Also, someone responded to this same post saying that the HD channels are broadcast in 4:3 ratio!!! That sucks. I thought the whole thing about HD was for higher definition in a movie style format = 16:9. Now I'm thinking that even HD may have to wait until they change the format because were already getting cable broadcast in 4:3 and my wife has a problem with that too. If I tell her we spent all this money for this great widescreen TV so when HD comes out we'll be sitting pretty, and then I tell her that HD will be in the stretched format she'll be pissed.
> 
> Jack


Don't confuse digital channels with High Definition Programming. It's true that programmimg such as local news and game shows on the digital channels are in 4:3 format, but much of the network primetime lineup is beautiful 16:9 HD. Almost all of CBS's primetime is 16:9 for instance. The non HD programming on the digital channels usually does look better than the analog channels but that doesn't mean it is High Definition.

Check out the network websites to see which shows are HD.
Rock


----------



## jepjep (Dec 23, 2003)

hey everyone.

I'm going on a ski trip soon, but after that I think it will finally be time for the satellite upgrade.

I heard today that Cox is going to drop ESPN from its basic/expanded package. There raising their rates yet again. I have the 55" Mits hd ready tv already so I think I will finally get the Dish and an OTA antenna to see this glorious HD picture I've heard so much about.

Will Dish or Direct TV be dropping ESPN from their packages soon too???

I must have my ESPN.

Jack.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I've not heard any rumors one way or another, and considering how both providers have negotiated to get ESPN-HD in 2003, I'd think their contracts are set for a few years on all the ESPN channels.
D* has had the general impression of being more sports friendly with NFL-ST, MLB-EI and YES availability (But E* might be getting the MLB package)


----------

